# Mayor Lane Gilchrist rubble



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

last Wednesday we dove the Lane Gilchrist using the numbers from the Escambia list... viz really sucked!!! however I was wondering 
1. Are the published points are at the end ... middle or some where else on the pile...
2. What direction does the pile lie in?
3. How long is it?

Thanks!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

interested in this as well. We fished it last week and did good. Of course, that isn't hard to do.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

If I remember correctly (which I could be wrong...this was back in December), when we went directly to the number from the county list there was still reef/rubble going out in the general east/west directions away from that point.

Again, I could be wrong and I'm sure some of the kayak guys and nearshore guys can really confirm its direction.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Government-DO YOU REALLY THINK THEY ARE CAPABLE!!*

Guys and Gals!
Do you all really think a governmental agency of "ANY KIND" can put out reefs and the coordinates be-CORRECT!! Dream on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:no::no::no::no:


----------



## mrwhatts (Jun 15, 2013)

I fish this a lot in my small boat. The list says it's 8000tons of concrete, and I have no trouble finding it. I don't like punching numbers into my machine, so I just drove around and hit the MOB when I got to what I thought was the edge of the pile and pretty soon I had a nice picture of the reef. I learned this by fishing live bottom like Greens and 21 Hole. After I learned what it looked like, I could erase some of the MOBs to free up some memory in my GPS. I don't need the government to do everything for me- especially if I can do it myself- and besides, the the reef numbers list would be a hundred pages long! 
Now when I go out and want to anchor up, I can put my anchor in the sand and drift back over the reef.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

You should see it on side scan.... awesome


----------



## mrwhatts (Jun 15, 2013)

Redtracker said:


> You should see it on side scan.... awesome


It looks awesome on scuba too


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

little side scan of some of the rubble saturday was a little ruff but think it turned out ok the white line is the boat the dark area between the white line and the light blue area with the bups is the water depth if you were to print and fold the two sides they should match


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

Please explain the side scan


----------



## mrwhatts (Jun 15, 2013)

I think I can see some bumps, but I'm not real good reading sidescan.


----------

